
Concerns about the F-35’s agile software development process - ptidhomme
https://www.defensenews.com/air/2020/02/06/the-pentagons-weapons-tester-has-concerns-about-the-f-35s-new-software-development-process/
======
ptidhomme
> _Software changes, intended to introduce new capabilities or fix
> deficiencies, often introduced stability problems and adversely affected
> other functionality._

> _Under the C2D2 construct, F-35s are set to receive software updates every
> six months. That leaves little time to test out the new code, often
> resulting in “significant” bugs being discovered in the field, Behler
> wrote._

